# Welcher HD-DVD / BlueRay Softwareplayer?



## potzblitz (22. September 2008)

Hat einer von euch den Corel *WinDVD 9 Plus Blu-Ray *oder CyberLink *PowerDVD 8 Ultra* Softwareplayer und kann mir sagen welche Vor/Nachteile es bei den von euch benutzten Player gibt.

Speziell mit HD- bzw. BlueRays-DVD. Da die HD-DVD bei Amazon im Preis auf 4,-Euro gefallen sind und ich ein xbox 360 HD-Laufwerk mein Eigen nennen kann, wäre eine kleine Einkaufstour bei Amazon angebracht.
Jedoch fehlt mir die passende Software um die Filme auf meinen PC anzusehen. Oder gibt es noch andere Programme oder irgendwelche Plug-ins für die HD wiedergabe?


----------



## exa (22. September 2008)

ich schwöre auf Power DVD. Kein anderer Player hat bei mir besser abgespielt...

keine Zicken von wegen Disk nicht erkannt, coole features (da weiter schauen, wo man aufgehört hat), relativ flott...


----------



## potzblitz (23. September 2008)

Welche Version hast du gerade auf deinem Rechner?


----------



## potzblitz (11. Oktober 2008)

*SPIELT *keiner *HD-Filme *auf seinen PC ??????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Railroadfighter (11. Oktober 2008)

Ja hat es denn keiner, ich möchte nämlich auch bald mal die DVD in rente schicken und die richtige Software kaufen.

grüße, Railroads


----------

